# Snapped a few birds



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

Took a few snaps today at Birdland Bourton on the Water.

C & C welcome.


















































































Thanks for looking.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Nice shots, know Birdland well lol!


----------



## abc (Sep 30, 2009)

Great shots - like third one the best.


----------



## fraz101 (Feb 28, 2012)

What camera are u using?


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

fraz101 said:


> What camera are u using?


A Canon 450D.


----------



## Tisgreen (May 18, 2012)

great pics.....

I got this shot the other week.


----------



## ovolo (Jun 7, 2009)

Lovin' the crowned crane pics matey brilliant :thumb:


----------

